# 1990 era Craftsman - Chute retainer ring repair -- welding required!



## Steveo66 (Jan 21, 2018)

This 30 year old Craftsman snownblower is still going but showing it's age. It is a Sears Craftsman Model C950-52330-3, 10 HP 30 inch snowblower with 
10HP Tecumseh HMSK100-159212T Engine. 

One of a few problems with this machine, is that the metal ring that the chute attaches to is broken. This was my Dad's machine up until about 4 years ago, and I think it just rusted, and wore and probably from not being greased properly over the years. Two years ago, I used my basic arc.stick welder to put a couple spots of weld on it, but it gave way again as I was prepping it for the winter season. So, I have now used a small cutoff wheel to cut all the welds and remove the ring completely from the auger housing, and am thinking about properly welding and repairing this ring, then welding it back to the housing. See attached pics. I think it will be much easier to properly repair / weld / grind this ring with it off the machine and then re-weld it back to the machine. After I do this I will paint and then grease the heck out of everything, and hope with some periodic applications of grease, it should last. Opinions on this?? Is it worth doing this repair on a 30 year old machine? My stick welder is finicky so thinking of finding a shop (or a buddy) with a small mig welder I can use for this. See two pics below with some additional commentary above each. Thanks in advance for any advice on this.

This pic shows the ring after I ground off 2 or so of the welds.. it should wrap all the way around and be about 1/2" or so below the top of the housing as you see on the left of the pic.










This pic shows the ring after removal.. will need a fair bit of re-construction. I doubt this is a part that is available as it is fabricated as part of the housing, and I am not in a position to fabricate something like this myself, so I guess the only option is to try to reconstruct it.

Anyone else had to deal with this?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I think it is. Page C.
Flange
Part #307164-830





Craftsman Snowblower | C950-52330-3 | eReplacementParts.com


Need to fix your C950-52330-3 Snowblower? Use our part lists, interactive diagrams, accessories and expert repair advice to make your repairs easy.




www.ereplacementparts.com





All the places I checked say no longer available, Sears parts too.
They must have sold them at one time.
Other Craftsman blowers might have used the same one?
Look for a Junker?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't know about that model number, but many similar blowers do in fact have interchangeable parts including the auger housings. I've swapped chutes between several of them so likely if you can find a parts machine or auger housing you can get the parts you need. The US versions were built by Murray so maybe keep an eye out for one of them also.
I don't know if there's enough metal left to weld it up but you could check that out also.
Good luck.


----------



## Craftsman2 (Oct 12, 2020)

Kinda looks like one of these guys on this page.





#1 Sears Craftsman, Murray, Husqvarna Snowblower Parts Canada!


Retail and Wholesale outlet for replacement Lawn Mower & Lawn Tractor parts for brands like Ariens, Craftsman, Cub Cadet, Husqvarna, Honda, John Deere, Mastercraft, Murray, MTD, Noma, Sears, Sno King, Tecumseh, Toro, Troy Bilt, White, Yard Man, Yardworks



www.c-equipment.com




-*313822E701MA* 
-*53772E701MA*

Check your diameters. Maybe you can call and ask about those p/n's.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

If you have welding skills I'm wondering why you haven't already finished the job? While there is some distortion and stress cracking evident, the ring isn't rusted away to the point where it couldn't be welded and reused. And as you know from removing it from the bucket, the factory only tack welded it at points around the neck. Doesn't look like you did much clean up or paint removal on your last welding attempt. Clean clean clean tappy tap tap stagger your welds and welder up.


----------



## Steveo66 (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks All for your replies.. I had not even looked to see if this ring/collar was an available part --- or may still be! I will see what may still be available, and failing that will weld and rebuild the one I have. Removing from the machine will allow me to do this properly vs the hack job weld I did a couple years ago while still on the machine  .


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Here is an alternative if other sources fail. Weld on duct flanges.

McMaster-Carr


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Steveo66 said:


> Thanks All for your replies.. I had not even looked to see if this ring/collar was an available part --- or may still be! I will see what may still be available, and failing that will weld and rebuild the one I have. Removing from the machine will allow me to do this properly vs the hack job weld I did a couple years ago while still on the machine  .


I don't think you will find it, I searched around and couldn't.
Grunts post looks promising for you?
Whatever you do stop in and let us know how it worked out?


----------



## Steveo66 (Jan 21, 2018)

Big Ed said:


> I don't think you will find it, I searched around and couldn't.
> Grunts post looks promising for you?
> Whatever you do stop in and let us know how it worked out?


Following the earlier post from Craftsman2 (Thank you!) , I went with the Murray part# *313822E701MA* and ordered from the supplier he had noted here in Canada. The specs (ID and OD) look spot on, and hopefully the steel gauge and other elements are the same. Yeah, I agree - the Craftsman part is no longer available, and as mentioned there is some commonality between Craftsman and Murray in the US. I did spend some time reaching out to other parts suppliers (including searspartsdirect.com) and no one listed this murray p/n as being compatible.. so I am taking a risk, but not an expensive item so not a big deal. I will update the forum once I receive and weld on the new part. In the meantime I have 3 other issues to work on... starter gear not engaging consistently, carb adjustment, and remote chute cable.


----------



## Steveo66 (Jan 21, 2018)

Ok, I have some time now to revisit this repair, and I have received the Murray part referred to above and it looks perfect. The 6" chute ring looks identical, and with a bit of clean up of the housing, will fit fine. I have also removed the blower/auger housing from the engine/drive section to make it easier to access and even put up on the bench to clean up and weld on the new ring. It will also be a good opportunity to replace both the auger and drive belts upon re-assembly. On my past attempt to weld the broken section of the ring back to the housing two years ago, I did manage to get a few spots of weld on, but due to difficulty in accessing that area while still attached to the engine and also my cheapie arc stick welder, it was not a solid job, and a pain to strike an arc. -- and I am also not a welder by trade by any means! A friend has an Oxy-Acetylene gas welder and he is suggesting we use that. Thoughts on this? Should I be concerned about distortion?

Thanks!


----------



## Craftsman2 (Oct 12, 2020)

Sounds like overkill. A mig welder should be sufficient. The area is not taking tons of stress. Keep the chute assy regularly lubed and it should be good for life.


----------



## Steveo66 (Jan 21, 2018)

Welding is done... thanks to a buddy of mine with an oxy-acetylene setup. Using this with a very precise flame and R45 welding rod worked perfectly, and about 8-10 welds around this ring vs the factory four. He has a 225amp stick welder as well, but we thought that could more easily burn through the lighter gauge metal. In any case, with a little clean up with a grinder & wire wheel, followed by some paint, and then lots of grease it will be better than new!! I will be sure to re-apply the grease annually, as it was corrosion that led to the demise of the original chute ring.

Thanks and happy holidays!


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Steveo66 said:


> Welding is done... thanks to a buddy of mine with an oxy-acetylene setup. Using this with a very precise flame and R45 welding rod worked perfectly, and about 8-10 welds around this ring vs the factory four. He has a 225amp stick welder as well, but we thought that could more easily burn through the lighter gauge metal. In any case, with a little clean up with a grinder & wire wheel, followed by some paint, and then lots of grease it will be better than new!! I will be sure to re-apply the grease annually, as it was corrosion that led to the demise of the original chute ring.
> 
> Thanks and happy holidays!


Looks good, from what I see? 

Nice job, glad it worked.
I just touched up my blower at the rust spots just recently till I get the chance to paint the whole thing.
You got to get the rust before it gets bad, and it does not take long to expand into a larger repair.
Merry Christmas back to you.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Job well done .... don't yah just love it when a plan comes together, and a successful repair is achieved by yourself ...


----------



## Steveo66 (Jan 21, 2018)

Meant to post this pic previously. Finished the job with a little grey paint.. close, but not perfectly matched. All reassembled now with lots of lube, two new belts, new oil, and some other repairs and adjustments too. Gave it a first good workout of the season the day after christmas, and is running good!


----------

